# [DUP] deutsche version von openoffice-bin

## a_n_d_i

Hi,

Gibt es eigentlich eine deutsche Version von openoffice-bin? Habe irgendwo was  von openoffice-bin-de gelesen, aber kein ebuild im portage gefunden.

----------

## Ragin

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

Gib da mal "openoffice deutsch" in der Suche an und wähle noch das Deutsche Forum aus. Und schon hast du 56 Threads dazu.

----------

## slick

Bitte Suchfunktion benutzen... DUP

----------

## Earthwings

Die Suchfunktion wurde kürzlich geändert, am besten für deutsche Threads gleich http://www.gentoo.de/pub/gentoo/forums/de-search.html benutzen.

Ein Thread zur aktuellen stabilen deutschen openoffice Version ist z.B. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273436.html

Die (Beta-!)Version der 2.0er ist in Portage und unterstützt bereits deutsche Lokalisierung, muss aber freigeschaltet (demaskiert) werden.

----------

